# What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me?



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

I download and update my radio to the latest software and gracenotes.
I wonder if the Gracenotes database is supposed to rename previously unknown song titles or not? Doesn't seem to have had that affect... What is the way to do this?
I spent quite some time doing this, now what do I expect to receive for that effort?
Anyone know what the change from REN 9.112 to 9.292 actually do for one? From Gracenotes 881 to 1287?
Thanks for any response!


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (RoutanDaddy)*

bump...
I'm curious about this as well. I've been reading all the posts on the unofficial MYGIG site that discuss the upgrades, but mine works perfectly and I'm wondering why I need the upgrades.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (GTI-2007)*

If you read the Unofficial MyGig site (thoroughly) you will see this guys.







Go to the "*MyGIG Release History*" - there is a link in the left tool bar (lower area): http://mofv.com/mygig/
Its a free update and for the RER in particular quite extensive. It should rationalize why one should update. Notwithstanding there is a charge for this at the dealer or elsewhere like eBay. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Whataguy at 9:11 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (Whataguy)*

I updated my RER to the latest version (2.042, it's not even on the unnoficial MyGIG page) and the Nav is much faster and it added a few more options. I haven't been able to burn a DVD that worked yet for the gracenote update 1287, so I am still stuck at 881 for now


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (71sbeetle)*

Hi! I burned a DVD for the Gracenote even though the instructions said to use a CD (I did not have any) and it worked fine. Tres strange. Try again - maybe try a CD? 
Nice to see you have the new update not on the Unofficial Site! I hope they resolved the NAV ETA function. Like most good Nav units available at retail, the ETA is repeatedly updated based on the speed and distance left to travel, right? Have you noticed that the MyGig uses a formula (like a constant low speed of 60 KPH) and is never recalculated properly? As an example, travelling a distance of 100 KMs at 100 KMH should take 60 minutes - but will take something like 1 hour and 42 minutes according to the MYGIG. Bizarre when such technology is available as a basic feature on all units like Garmins and TomToms.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (Whataguy)*

Garmins for cars didn't do that until recently (aviation units have always been like that though).
I haven't driven it enough to tell about the ETA yet (we only have 623 miles on it right now)
The GN update has to be on a DVD (900+ mb size), which DVD brand did you use and what software did you use to burn it ?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (71sbeetle)*

Hey - the guys at the Unofficial MyGig website say that that V2.042 new update has apparently been available on the Unofficial MyGig website for sometime (June). I didnt know about it either. I was always looking in the index page news area, which is not updated it seems. Here is the post... http://mofv.com/mygig/BBS/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=813 
*Here is the 317MB file!* http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?y2mnijzyomm
In reference to GraceNotes update - I burned it using a Sony 4.7GB DVD-R, and in so far as burning it - I dont remember (I have a new PC past week and dont know what I used on the other one). Maybe Roxio, maybe the Vista based one - but it was seamless. Keep trying!



_Modified by Whataguy at 1:25 AM 9-10-2009_


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (Whataguy)*

people have had better luck with DVD-R (vs DVD+R) and especially Sony DVDs, I need to try that, I used what I had on hand (Verbatim DVD+R) .....


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (71sbeetle)*

Ok I get that the upgrade addresses some issues (ie: arrival times - which I've noticed is off, but so was our Treg) but after more reading I'm still unsure what are the major reasons to upgrade the software.
thanks

_Modified by GTI-2007 at 3:56 PM 9-11-2009_


_Modified by GTI-2007 at 3:57 PM 9-11-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (71sbeetle)*

Thanks to the Unofficial MyGig site, I downloaded, decompressed, burned and the successfully installed RER v2.042. I would imagine any DVD burning program should process this similarly successfully if done correctly.
Usually these updates include mostly bug fixes. There are a few cosmetic and menu changes. For example, the Uconnect logo is now shown on the index Welcome to Volkswagen page. And when using the NAV function the whole entire screen is now available to be viewed - one now toggles the entire menu bar (on the left) on and off. I have yet to test whether the ETA function works properly - in sync with the driving speed and distance remaining.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (Whataguy)*

the ETA function does work properly now, it seems to update quite often, depending on the remaining distance the ETA changes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (71sbeetle)*

Thanks for testing that. If that is correct, it's a major weakness now corrected. Yippee. I will re-confirm it this weekend. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (Whataguy)*

ok so I was browsing the unofficial MYGIG site and RER_1.220 is what they listed as the most recent in the software tab on the left... but here you say RER_2.042 is the latest. Is that the one I need to download and burn to correct all issues? Is the MYGIG site just not putting software updates in the update column anymore?
Thanks for your help... this is going to be my first upgrade and just trying to get it right.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (GTI-2007)*

The Unofficial MyGig site have not updated some of the pages to reflect the most recent accurate and latest update. The latest RER update is V2.042 and this is the one you should use - download it from the previous links provided above. It is solid.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: What does upgrading software on the MyGig do for me? (Whataguy)*

Thanks for the advice... upgrade finished and working perfectly. I love the new button that allows you to hide the right side buttons in NAV mode and expands the screen size. I like the fact it also now adds a bluetooth button to let you know when you're connected.
I would recommend this upgrade, was easy to do once you get down to it.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

Just finished updating and everything worked well via CD-RW. Now, if we can get free updates on the map, that would be super. It seems that there is a new map released on the Feb, 2009 which I believe was not installed on my Mar, 2009 purchased Routan. This is listed from navteq site under 2009 Crysler T&C. VW Routan is not listed at all, for some reason and can not search under it.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

Oh My... 2.043 is available now and can be downloaded from link below: 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?eiuywzmdfte
Can find the feedbacks on 2.043 here:
http://mofv.com/mygig/BBS/view...rt=60


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

Very good of you to be on top on the updates - thanks!
New version is 2.043. I was about to update and started downloading the file, but when I checked and compared this new update verison against the last version, it is not much of an update -the last update is labeled 2.042. I am surmising someone had a little glitch and it is now resolved. Considering mine is working fine, and it seems there is not much added to the new update, I think I will wait and not go through the bother with this one.
Have a good one!


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

I got to test the new firmware out on the trip to costco and listed are few improvements I have noticed so far.
1) Quicker boot time for the unit.
2) smoother navigating through menu, more snappier.
3) most notable improvement is on the audio performance side. I tried out a DVD-A disc and the bass is much tigher and adds noticeable focus to all range of audio range. I can also raise the volume much higher without a sign of speaker fatique.
4) no difference in the display layout from 2.042.
So are so good with 2.043 and I am much happier with this firmware.
Will report back if I observe more notable changes.
enjoy!

Another update:
It seems DVD-A is not as compatible with this system. I do get skipping or audio glitch during playback. Normal CD's, DVD play back, and MP3 audio has no issues. As I have noted, there is noticeable improvement on audio playback with 2.043 over 2.042. 
I've also noticed that Navigation can update/redraw the map much smoother on the display. It's not as choppy. So far, the 2.043 seem very solid.


_Modified by PASSAT2001.5 at 3:14 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

Gentlemen,
Can anyone fill me in on how these software updates work with/affect non Nav units? I have an SE with Rear Seat, but no Nav. Can I still update Gracenotes and such?
Thanks!


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Sprockets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sprockets* »_Gentlemen,
Can anyone fill me in on how these software updates work with/affect non Nav units? I have an SE with Rear Seat, but no Nav. Can I still update Gracenotes and such?
Thanks!

I believe the unit you have with touch screen module w/out the navi is REN unit. I would dig little info from the unofficial MyGig site prior to using any of their upgrades.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

Gracenotes version 2057 available for download from link below.

http://mofv.com/mygig/


----------



## robsinan (Jul 21, 2015)

*Firmware*

Does anyone have firmware 9.112 or older for ren mygig. 
Cannot find the software anywhere.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

robsinan said:


> Does anyone have firmware 9.112 or older for ren mygig.
> Cannot find the software anywhere.


Why do you want the old firmware version? The last version(s) fixed some HDD corruption problems that can brick your head unit with the older firmware. I think last SW versions for REN is 9.292 and gracenotes version 881.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

robsinan - check your PMs.


Good information on updating SW at the jk-forum.com website forums. Search user whpony96 and look for a thread title for updating MyGig Gracenotes. There are some posts from 04/08/2012 that have instructions and everything you need for nearly all MyGig software updates.


----------

